# "Diet" yoghurt which does not contain aspartame



## Happy Girl (11 Sep 2007)

Can anybody tell me of a "diet yoghurt" which does not contain aspartame. As aspartame is an artificial sweetener it is contained in most "low fat" and "diet" products but I have read up on it and have decided that it is certainly an ingredient that I want to eliminate from my diet completely. However given that I am trying to lose weight (yet again  ) and consuming diet yoghurts going with the "diet" option means going with aspartame.  Any advice?


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Yoghurt which does not contain aspartame*

Eat fruit?


----------



## Eanair (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Yoghurt which does not contain aspartame*

How about Glenisk? Low fat, probiotic and all that stuff. The ingredients listed online don't seem to include aspartame.

http://www.glenisk.com/products


----------



## Caveat (11 Sep 2007)

*Re: Yoghurt which does not contain aspartame*

Yes, think I remember reading before that Glenisk doesn't contain aspartame.

If you are excluding aspartame, don't forget to watch out for phenylanaline (sp?)  also - I think it is more or less the same thing.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

_Lidl _sells low(er) fat yoghurt and I don't think that it contains aspartame.


----------



## Mel (11 Sep 2007)

Second the Glenisk. Add some honey if you want to sweeten it.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Is that a good idea if the original poster is trying to lose weight? I suppose it could be as part of an overall balanced diet and exercise regime geared towards reasonable weight control/loss.


----------



## Mel (11 Sep 2007)

True. There's a sweetner called Splenda that Dr Atkins recommends as a replacement for Aspartame, but only as a last resort as you should really try to lose the desire for sugar/substitutes.


----------



## Eanair (11 Sep 2007)

I've always found the Glenisk yoghurts to be sufficiently sweet without adding anything - especially the fruit ones.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

Natural (non sweetened) yoghurt with fresh fruit is more than sweet enough for me too.


----------



## Mel (11 Sep 2007)

I blend it with frozen fruit for smoothies - although I do add some honey.


----------



## Wexfordman (11 Sep 2007)

Why dont you make your own yoguhurt, then you know exactly whats in it. Easy to do too!!
Wexfordman


----------



## Happy Girl (11 Sep 2007)

Wexfordman said:


> Why dont you make your own yoguhurt, then you know exactly whats in it. Easy to do too!! Wexfordman


 
How??????????????


----------



## Wexfordman (11 Sep 2007)

Basically,

Get a small amount of yoghurt for a culture( ordinary yoghurt bought from local shop). Heat up some milk, place milk and yoghurt in a pot, covered in something like a towel or tea cosy, leave it in a secluded corner (not too warm, but not too hot). Come back the next day, and you have a pot of yoghurt.

My mother used to make it all the time when I was young, tasted great too. It is a bit thin when you make it first, but if you keep re-making from the same"culture" then over time the yoghurt gets thicker.

She was around my house the other day, so I got her to make some, and it was great. Will get more specific instructions (how hot to heat milk etc and when to mix) if you want, but worth giving it a go in my opinion.
Wexfordman


----------



## Diziet (11 Sep 2007)

A small but significant correction to the yoghurt making instructions above.

You need to bring the milk to the boil first, then leave it to cool. It should feel warm/hot (you should be able to keep your finger immersed in it for a count of 10 without discomfort). Then whisk in a few tbsp of live yoghurt, cover and leave somewhere warm. A couple of tbsp of powdered milk make for a much thicker result.

For fruit yoghurt, add some low sugar jam once it has set.


----------



## Wexfordman (11 Sep 2007)

Thanks Diziet,

I was going to ring "the mammy" later and get the details, I was'nt sure about temp etc. The powdered milk thing I had'nt heard of (mammy wouold'nt approve  of such things), must give it a go.

Wexfordman


----------



## joanmul (11 Sep 2007)

You can make it as mentioned - bring the milk to blood heat, add powdered milk and a couple of tablespoons of natural yoghurt and put it in a flask. Give it a good shake and it should be ready in about 12 hours. It is a bit thin alright and I've never found it to go thicker.


----------



## lukegriffen (11 Sep 2007)

Would you consider soya yogurts ?  Alpro do quite nice yogurts, & Superquinn stock them.  I would second your concern about aspartame as an ingredient.

[broken link removed]


----------

